# Won our first Grand Champion rosette! Woohoo!



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

We took our Nigi girls to the Cibolo Classic show in Decatur this past weekend, took just one senior doe in milk and 4 Juniors. Was a little bummed that the other two senior does freshened waaaaay to early (would have attended Houston Livestock show at the beginning of March but missed the deadline!) and were too stale for the show. The one senior doe I took was a FF with a nice, but very tiny, udder so she could not compete with the huge udders on some of the other does there, but it was another show under her belt, more experience for me, and we will bring her back next year when she freshens again with *hopefully* more capacity.

One of my junior does, Pecan Hollow SF Rain Dance, took first place in her class (junior does 8 to 12 months) and then Grand Champion in the first ring, my other doeling in that class, Beaujest Cairo's Siren Song, took 2nd place in the first ring, then took 1st the next day in ring 4. Another of my juniors, Agape Oaks GL Cookies N' Cream also took first place in her class (junior does 4 to 8 months) in ring 3. My first home-bred kid, Harlequin WB Bit O' Honey got first in her class every time as she was the only one in that class (under 4 months old), but it was a good learning experience for her to be out in the ring and learn to walk and stand, plus she got lots of complements from the judges so we look forward to bringing her back when she has matured some more. 

Very excited to get our first rosette and proud of all my girls for doing so well! :leap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful ....congrats... :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap:  :hi5: :thumbup: :wahoo:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

YEA!!! I'm SO happy for you! That's REALLY exciting!
:leap: 

-Tina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :stars:


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are some pics of the girls, first one is Cookies N' Cream, second is Bit O' Honey, then Siren Song, and last one is Rain Dance.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is awesome. Congratulations. :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see why they won...beautiful.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:leap: Yaaay! Absolutely wonderful-congratulations on the placings. :clap: :dance: You must all be beaming with very deserving pride! :wahoo:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, such beauties. Great job you earned it with these gals. Conrats! So nice to win something even if you are not trying. hehe


----------



## speeddemon (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW! No wonder they did so well. Cookies N' Cream is just...wow.


----------

